# Ears and body itching



## Mitransplant (Apr 12, 2012)

I have had my two does for a month yesterday and they are both scratching along the fence or on trees or just love to have me scratch their whole body as well as around their ears. They shake their heads and then scratch their ears as well. Is there an ear mite or something bothering them or dry skin?   I read somewhere that a woman used wheat germ oil but she didn't say how or why.  They are starting to get flaky skin when I scratch them as well.  One of the does is pregnant so I can't use some things on her for fear of hurting the baby(ies).   Any suggestions as to what I should do ?    Thanks,    Deb


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Apr 12, 2012)

mites or lice are a possibility, 

There are lots of dusts, sprays, pour-ons or injectables that treat lice and mites. 

You can see lice, at the base of the hair, look like tiny ants. You can't see mites, but they often leave dry crusty areas or bald spots.


----------



## Mitransplant (Apr 12, 2012)

No bald spot, just flaky skin when I scratch them. I will check them for lice though. Will also check into the remedies for getting rid of the pests as well. THANKS!     Deb


----------



## DonnaBelle (Apr 12, 2012)

Python Dust, available at farm stores, feed stores,  for a dust on.  Or, Ivomec, inject SQ, 2 cc.

DonnaBelle


----------



## Mitransplant (Apr 12, 2012)

Thanks DonnaBelle,  I will check into this tomorrow while out.   Thanks for putting it in dummy terms for me. There are so many comments on these sights and I don't understand half of them when you all use words or abbreviations to big for me to comprehend. I know who the long time raisers are just by what they say.......that is a good thing. I see I have LOTS to learn and I am in the right spot to learn here.  THANKS,     Deb


----------



## Mitransplant (Apr 12, 2012)

One more question.  I just googled it but nowhere does it say it is safe for a pregnant animal. I would assume it is but want to make sure.   THANKS,    Deb


----------



## DonnaBelle (Apr 12, 2012)

I have used both on pregnant does. 

Valbazen dewormer is the one med you do not want to use on pregnant does.

DonnaBelle


----------



## mydakota (Apr 13, 2012)

Could they just be itchy from shedding?  My horses get itchy when they shed.


----------



## Mitransplant (Apr 13, 2012)

If you are asking me, I am the wrong person. LOL       I know NOTHING about goats. Just got these two a month ago and am learning things daily.      It could be from shedding and I hope that is all it is but guess it wouldn't hurt to have something on hand if it isn't. I can't see any bugs of any sort, not big white globs of eggs or anything on their skin. Could it be the change of area, bedding, trees or something else here that they didn't have where they lived a month ago?  From what I could tell, they were two to a pen and in the barn most of the time, some were out in an exercise area when I got there but the rest were inside the barn in different pens. How can they get much exercise if they are in a pen most of the time?  I think I went to the wrong place for goats but I dearly LOVE Java already. Her disposition if great. I did have reservations when I first got her and wouldn't get to close thinking she might bite my face off if she got upset with me but have gotten over that. She is so loveable and just wants attention all the time. Can't wait till she has her baby(ies) and see how good of a mother she will be. Still think it was way to soon to let her get pregnant since she isn't even a year old.   Thanks,      Deb


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Apr 13, 2012)

This time of year when the goats are shedding, they are constantly rubbing the fence.  Once they lose their winter hair they stop.  Well there is an occassional scratch but nothing like they are doing now.


----------



## Mitransplant (Apr 13, 2012)

Thanks, that is what I was hoping. Will wait and see.   Appreciate it.     Deb


----------

